# Kingston Wi-Drive



## dbduchene (Jul 15, 2012)

I was wondering if any one has used a Kingston Wi-Drive. I have not grabbed the manuel but I seem to remember that there was a way to write to a external drive through the USB on the EOS D bodies. Was thinking that if that is so I could kill 2 birds with one stone. Be writing to the usb drive I would have 2 copies of the pics and be able to view them as the where being taken on my iPad or laptop thus not needing any of the wireless extras for the camera. PLUS I get to expand the storage on my iPad. 

Thoughts anyone???


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 16, 2012)

Canon cameras do not write to a USB Hard drive thru their USB port, if thats what you were asking about. The 1D X has a network port, so if you have a self powered drive with a network connection, that would work.


----------



## dbduchene (Jul 16, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Canon cameras do not write to a USB Hard drive thru their USB port, if thats what you were asking about. The 1D X has a network port, so if you have a self powered drive with a network connection, that would work.



That is what I was thinking. Well they transfer to a external drive or does it have to have a computer?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 16, 2012)

dbduchene said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Canon cameras do not write to a USB Hard drive thru their USB port, if thats what you were asking about. The 1D X has a network port, so if you have a self powered drive with a network connection, that would work.
> ...


You cannot push to anything external from the camera (unless you have the wifi accessory). A computer with the proper drivers can pull images from the camera. They are available for PC's and Macs.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 19, 2012)

If you have the 1DX and an external drive that can act as a NAS device with built-in FTP I think the 1DX can write out over the network to it via the ethernet port.


----------

